# Need help picking/finding pants.



## Rustang (Feb 12, 2013)

hey guys newbie to the fourms... been lurking for a while but need some advice.. 

I think im getting the Neff Camp Reject jacket black









just wondering what pants you think would look good with it. I want these nike budmo's but I cant find them anywhere in stock. so looking for some other options.. thanks guys.


----------



## kberkel (Jan 24, 2013)

Do you only want print?

I think solid red looks sick with black.


----------



## Rustang (Feb 12, 2013)

yeah i was thinking maybe these airblasters but got kinda turned on to the camo look with the jacket...


----------

